# Nevada Chukar Hunting



## silverkitten73

Just curious if anyone on here hunts Chukars in Nevada? I have heard about the Chukar tournament and feed in Battle Mountain and have seen the on-line information that Winnemucca is the Chukar Capital of the World. I hunted one time, years ago, out of Elko and we some a few birds. I have had my one time hunt for chukars years ago for the fun of trying it - now it is pure revenge baby!!!!! Not looking for any specific honey holes - just looking to "spread my hunting horizons" and hunt in other areas.

Thanks a million for any info,
SK73


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

We hunted them west and south of Ely when were doing work there before. Hunting was excellent and there is some premium fishing in the area as well


----------



## Critter

It seams that where ever I go in Nevada I find chuckers. I went up to a old mine that my dad worked in south west of Ely and ran into lots of them, both down in the valley and up on the hillsides.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

silverkitten73 said:


> Just curious if anyone on here hunts Chukars in Nevada? I have heard about the Chukar tournament and feed in Battle Mountain and have seen the on-line information that Winnemucca is the Chukar Capital of the World. I hunted one time, years ago, out of Elko and we some a few birds. I have had my one time hunt for chukars years ago for the fun of trying it - now it is pure revenge baby!!!!! Not looking for any specific honey holes - just looking to "spread my hunting horizons" and hunt in other areas.
> 
> Thanks a million for any info,
> SK73


The road between Austin and Battle Mountain has a bunch of BLM land on it. There are a bunch of Chukars too. All you have to do is find water and work around it. Look for mountain springs. They are the best.

The Elko area has a bunch too. Get some BLM maps and work around the Mine boundaries and you will limit out quick. The mine boundaries are checkerboarded throughout the region. The Ruby Mountains will also hold a few chuckars and also has the Himalayan Snow****.

Eureka also will have chukars, Illipah Pond (reservoir) is a good place to start.

From Ely to Wendover you can find chukars on the hillside especially where there is water.

Winnemucca has great land right outside of town. Once again find water and you'll find chukars. North of Winnemucca is a great place too with some mountains and chukars.

Sheldon WMA in north west Nevada will also hold chukars and has a robust population of Sage Grouse and it an easy draw for Sagers.

I wouldn't discount Wendover either. Right outside of town or north to the Pilot Mountains will also hold chukars.

There is a lot of land that you can hunt chukars and a lot of it is public.

I assume Tonapah, Rachel, and any of the land south will also have chukars. The key is to find water and work around it (1 Mile).


----------

